# Leak detection for the deaf...



## JeffH (Dec 16, 2008)

Well not quite deaf.....yet 

First off, my name is Jeff and own a one man plumbing biz in So Cal. Being the sole worker bee, I concentrate on those jobs that I can accomplish well by myself and refer "larger" jobs to a couple of local plumbers (w/helpers) I respect and share the same Customer service values.

Yesterday (sunday), I was stood up by a rather well known leak detection company, which was xtremly embarrassing to me and frustrating for my Customer. This is not the first time such a thing has happened. 

To my REAL question...

Being over 50, my hearing is not as acute as it once was and I've lost some of my high freq hearing. Is there a leak detector (Goldak, Fisher, etc) that could be recommended that not only does the job well, but might fit my hearing situation? This would be for primarily residential slab leaks.

I've saved a few sections of pin holed copper and I'm creating a test bed in my garage to practice on. Anyway, your help and experience would be appreciated. 

Thanks folks


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

JeffH said:


> Well not quite deaf.....yet
> 
> First off, my name is Jeff and own a one man plumbing biz in So Cal. Being the sole worker bee, I concentrate on those jobs that I can accomplish well by myself and refer "larger" jobs to a couple of local plumbers (w/helpers) I respect and share the same Customer service values.
> 
> ...


The Metrotech in addition to audio has a pretty good digital display which will record your last ten readings.

What part of SoCal are you in?

Mark


----------



## JeffH (Dec 16, 2008)

*Detection....*

Hello Mark,

I'm located in Central / So Orange County. 

Thanks for the info. Hopefully, I'll find a dealer somewhat close by. I think Goldak is in Torrance or there abouts and they offer some sort of on site basic training. 

Mark, have you had real world experience with the Metrotech? The line looks impressive. Learning curves are okay w/ me and like I said I plan on creating a test (lab) area to hone my skills. 

Jeff

PS - I'm off to work again and I'll be back late this afternoon to respond to posts.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

JeffH said:


> Hello Mark,
> 
> I'm located in Central / So Orange County.
> 
> ...


I started out with all Goldak equipment over 30-years ago. They use to be on Arden Street in the City of Glendale but recently moved to a new building in Sylmar which is about 10-miles from me. Their training use to consist of anyone who wanted to show up on Monday mornings could get some training.

Goldak equipment is not bad they just have not improved in technology over the last 30-years. With practice you can get pretty good with with a Goldak but the meter is analog so it will not track the readings. We out grew the Goldak equipment quite a while ago and now use Ridgid pipe locators and MetroTech leak locators.

The reason I asked about your location is a bunch of us from the Ridgid Forum and PZ are getting together for dinner tonight in Encino. I know it is late notice but I will PM you my number in case you think you can make it.

Mark


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Let us know Jeff.I'll bring along the transmitter,locator and Metrotech.
We can do a quick "Parking garage demo"


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

thats cool of you guys to do that for him


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> thats cool of you guys to do that for him


And where the heck were you.Your even closer.
We usually try and get together every 4-6 weeks,maybe 8 at the worst.
Definately good company with lots of war stories mixed in with some plumbing brain teasers.
Send us a P/M.The more the better.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> thats cool of you guys to do that for him


I think there was not enough lead time for Jeff but the offer is always there. You're only in Torrance so you should meet us for dinner one night as well. We once has a guy on the Ridgid Forum who came from Idaho on his vacation and Gear Junkie and drytyhands demo-ed a Jetter, a SeeSnake and a Navitrack for him. We've always been the type that what helps one helps us all.

Mark


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

LOL-I guess you're already home. It was great visiting with you tonight and have a Merry Christmas.

Mark


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> LOL-I guess you're already home. It was great visiting with you tonight and have a Merry Christmas.
> 
> Mark


 Your just now getting home?
Your limo driver needs to be a little more motivated.:blink:
What happened to you guys.I'm already in slippers.And that's with a 2 mile 25mph smash up delay.
Just teasing,
It's always a good time with the bunch.

Merry Christmas.
Adam


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm in South O.C. too, I've got a company issued Goldak with the standard and Shure mics. Goldak seems to be best for teh budget conscious. The Metrotech rep teaches classes w/ PHCC. There's another brand that I forget that features yellow cases that also looked pretty impressive.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

JK949 said:


> I'm in South O.C. too, I've got a company issued Goldak with the standard and Shure mics. Goldak seems to be best for teh budget conscious. The Metrotech rep teaches classes w/ PHCC. There's another brand that I forget that features yellow cases that also looked pretty impressive.


 
You too should join us for dinner.

When I bought my first 777 the deal was all done then the guy tells me their mics were junk so I needed to "upgrade" to a shure mic. I always thought that was weird but have always done the "upgrade"

Mark


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I never gave the Shure a second look until I read about them on here, checked the other one in the case and gave it a try. Definitely seems more clear to my ears.

P.M. me for the next one, I always look forward to meeting other plumbers.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

i'll pm you guys, i'd b in for sure


----------

